# Take a look at these goats



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Fingers crossed, I will be getting two girls from this place. Tis a commercial dairy milking about 150 head. Saanens, British Alpines, Anglo Nubians and crosses. Ok so maybe they arent fancy show animals, but I've been missing my herd since I had to disperse it when I moved. And with the choices I've made lately (ie. going to vet school next year) I'm not gonna be able to afford to ship my swish fancy show saanen doe kids across the country for a number of years. So for now I need just a couple milkers/pets  Hopefully I might be able to pick out a couple nice ones. Pregnant does, in milk does or even doelings or doe kids I'm not too concerned. I'm hoping I can work out a deal with them to bring the does back to their bucks to join them - and maybe get them to take the kids out of my does also. Because I have agistment but only for two does, and their kids only for a maximum of two weeks ... anyway ... look how pretty they are!! LOL



















Look at the rump on the old doe on the right! drool ...










AND the rump of the saanen in front of the person here!



















hey who knows, if i do manage to find a couple really nice ones I could even get them reg'd app d to show ...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Vet School! That is terrific! Good for you!

The goats look very cool.

Jan


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

compared to some other aussie milkers i've seen these girls look awesome.. and iagree alot have level rumps.. which i think is a huge problem with the aussie goats


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you will come home with some nice goats! A lot of nice rumps in the herd - I see some udders that are above the hock which is good. I think the doe standing on top of the hay is cute lols! Too bad they are in another country as I have a lady that is looking for a white Nubian milker and it looks like there maybe some white Nubian/Saanen crosses in there!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they look great! agree with SDK


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans Keren I hope it works out


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I hope so stacey, would be lovely to have a couple goaties to hug again <3 I'll even put up with the having to get up at 5am to go care for them before work deal lol 

Deidre ... from what I've seen of commercial dairies here they will have some fantstic udders and some lousy ones ... lol ... I will be looking for a fantastic udder on a level rumped girl  I think alot of the goats at this place are swiss/nubian crosses, for the hybrid vigour and also because here the summers are ridiculously hot, they need the nubian in them to well basically, to not die during summer. I'll be looking for as close to pure or pure looking as I can find though - mine will be pampered so no need for the cross, and there's not much I can do in the way of reg'ing an airplane eared cross. 

SDK I agree ... rumps here need so much more work ... 

Jan, thank you!  I'm so excited - it took me a little while to figure out what I actually wanted to do but now I'm more dedicated than ever and the experience I've had in the meantime should make me a stronger vet when I'm fully trained. 

I've always loved those silvery British Alpine x saanen crosses ... I think they can be reg'd as sable saanens here now ...


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

The udder on that British Alpine in the first picture is pitiful. I wouldn't want any off spring from her.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

@ crosscreekTX.

yes, the rump is rather pitiful, but the large majority of the Aussie dairy goats have this problem and its mostly unavoidable


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Ya gotta love the goat houses ... I want some !!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they look like .....good goats... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wish I had a big barn like that!

I think they look like pretty decent goats...they look healthy too. Keep us posted if you end up getting a couple!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CrossCreekTX said:


> The udder on that British Alpine in the first picture is pitiful. I wouldn't want any off spring from her.


you need to realize the quality of goats in Australia is different then what we have here in the states


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, but if that udder drops any more she's going to be stepping on it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure that theres at least 2 good girls within that bunch Keren... it is a shame that you don't have the wide variety to choose from there as we do here though :hug: 

With so many of those girls having either good rumps or well attached capacious udders, theres got to be a few that have both those traits in the color you want. :thumbup: 


Maybe you'll have chance in the future to find a buck that can improve on desired traits :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

CrossCreekTX said:


> The udder on that British Alpine in the first picture is pitiful. I wouldn't want any off spring from her.


do a search for my posts re dairy goats. I've posted several pics of the general standard of dairy goats in this country. Unfortunately the ones that do rival yours in terms of phenotype and 'show type traits' are now on the other side of the country to me (well technically its the reverse) and I am at least a year or two away from getting my couple of doe kids from them.

You may think those goats look pitiful but they are PRODUCTION animals.

The type of Saanen developed and bred in Australia has reached such a high *production* standard that an Australian Saanen (Osory Snow Goose) set the world record for 365 days lactation with 3296 kgs (3200 litres) first lactation, 3498 kgs (3396 litres) second lactation, and to the best of my knowledge she still holds that record.

Conversion for you guys:

First lactation - 7251.2 lbs or 845.350 gal
Second lactation - 7695.6 lbs or 897.128 gal

These goats I have posted here are from a commercial dairy, they are bred first and foremost for milk production.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

If you take a look through the photos you will see some higher udders with better attachments - I think Keren can find a couple nice ones  

I know a little off topic but kinda related - SGCH WESTERN-ACRES ZEPHYR ROSEMARY 4*M AT0926741 1997 03-01 305 7965-312/3.9-240/3.0 - 7965 is ADGA record held by Rosemary. I was hoping to find a picture of her as she is lovely but I could not find one.

What is great about Rosemary is that she also had her GCH - that is the goal is to have looks and production 

Even when you look over here in the states - the dairy barns (goat or cow) are looking for heavy production and yes you will see some udders lacking in attachments just like the does in Keren's pictures. But you can look at the same herd and also pull out some great ones.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

some great points there deidre  I couldnt find a pic of snowgoose either, she was a lovely looking doe.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I found a picture of Rosemary!  I happened upon it tonight when I was looking up random pedigrees, I've always wanted to find a picture of her


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I think you'll definitely be able to find a couple keepers in there! You know, for all the talk about the quality of goats in Australia, those girls look pretty much exactly like the commercial dairy goats I've seen out here in California... a mixed bag, sure, but all bred for productivity, with a few hidden gems that are a bit more showy!


----------

